# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Botanica (Flora) >  Árboles en Amposta cerca del Ebro

## perdiguera

Unos ejemplares de árboles junto al Ebro en el paseo de la margen derecha.

Si no me equivoco hay un sauce llorón Salix babylonica, dos algas y el resto es un chopo o álamo blanco Populus alba.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Perdiguera sobre las algas, las de color mas oscuras y grandes es cola de zorro.  Las ceratofiláceas (Ceratophyllaceae) son una familia del orden Ceratophyllales, y constan de un sólo género, Ceratophyllum con cinco especies.
Éstas reciben los nombres vulgares de "milhojas de agua", "bejuquillo" o "cola de zorro". Copia del estudio Puente de Triana río Guadalquivir



Las verdes claras que estan flotando por encima son Lenteja de agua (Lemna minor), están claras por la época del año.
Gracias por las fotos siempre es bueno recordar.
Un saludo, Francisco.

----------

